# Vampire Hunter Costume - Ideas Needed!



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Hey all, I've missed this place but 'tis getting towards that time of year again when my brain becomes consumed with the morbid and the shocking! :jol:
This year, as a little break from tradition, I'm dressing as a vampire hunter. I thought I would let you know what I have so far and utilise your collective genius to make my costume rock!
I'm thinking this costume is going to be more Blade than Buffy. So far I've got myself a leather duster (although not sure about it because its only thigh-length and I want something more "sweepy") I'm in the process of making a leather armour/chestplate thing - with sculpted muscles to make up for my distinct lack of definition! I have a _stylish _black cowboy hat with silver trim, an eyepatch (an attempt at "rugged") and a pair of short ornate daggers.
I'll try and upload pictures when I take them.
I'm thinking I need something to protect my neck and a stake with some kind of "holster" for it. I'm sure there's loads of other embelishments that I aren't thinking of and that's where you come in!
I'd love to hear your thoughts and ideas. Do you think I'm off to a good start? What should I change or add? Should I just break out the bedsheet and be a ghost?
Thoughts, comments and ideas welcome


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've seen this theme done several times at the local sci-fi con and it's great how many directions you can go with it.  In my area the fave is the Victoriana/steampunk or manga look, but the modern Blade look is cool too and it's cheaper to fake modern ballistic armor than leather. One accessory I like is the wooden stake bandolier and mallet holster; the grenade belt loaded with holy water bottles is another. A holster would be also good for a large silver or wooden crucifix. Tattoos are cool; crucifixes and arcane symbols tattooed on the hands and knuckles are good. 

And a wide leather collar is essential (if you've ever heard American marines referred to as "leathernecks", this came from just such a collar that they wore in the Philippines to protect them from decapitation by macheteros). It would look even cooler if it had some silver banding on it.

There's a couple of ideas from the local pool of vampire hunters, hope it gets your gears turning. Have fun with it!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Rev! I'm toying with a more steampunkish theme, I likes me some black leather, but it's leaning more toward a Wild Wild West thing when I think about it. And for some reason I find myself the owner of a crazy amount of black pleather!
I'll put some research into those neck collars, never heard the term "Leatherneck", but I like it!
Thank you!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Samhain said:


> So far I've got myself a leather duster (although not sure about it because its only thigh-length and I want something more "sweepy") I'm in the process of making a leather armour/chestplate thing - with sculpted muscles to make up for my distinct lack of definition! I have a _stylish _black cowboy hat with silver trim, an eyepatch (an attempt at "rugged") and a pair of short ornate daggers.
> Thoughts, comments and ideas welcome


Sounds like a Blade meets Van Helsing costume. I could see this being a very cool costume.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Ah, according to google, "leather neck protector thingy" is actually called a gorget. I've foudn some patterns and rough diagrams so I may be able to knock something up, my sewing machine and I have a date this weekend!

Thanks Joker, I'm hoping it comes out well


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

This costume sounds pretty cool. I can only think of a couple of things to add to what has already been said...stick some vampire fangs in your hatband or on the gorget as trophies/decorations, or since you said the costume has a kind of Wild West look, just string them around your neck like native Americans and mountain men used to do with bear claws. I thought the tattoos were a cool idea. Personally, I think christian symbols on one hand or arm and arcane symbols(Eye of Horus, maybe) on the other would be cool, but thats just me, you might want to go with one theme.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

PB, I like the vampire tooth idea! I could probably make some out of polymer clay or something. I like the chain idea, though the hat could use some embelishment too so I may put them there. It's funny you mention the eye of Horus tattoo; I've got an ankh tattooed on my left wrist anyway, and have been considering getting the eye tattooed on my right one! 
Hm, 70days left, I'd better get to work!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Just a quick question, thought it made more sense to bump this back up than start a whole new thread. Does anyone know anything about distressing faux leather? I've been testing some samples of pleather, but it seems it wants to stay looking pristine or rip into pieces! Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Try scuffing it with a light grain sandpaper?


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

I'll give it a go, anything's probably better than my current "beat the crap out of it" method. Thanks!


----------



## TwiceBittenNotShy (Sep 3, 2008)

*Try taking it to the playground and giving it some romping time. Nothing will dull that shine down faster. Plus the playground is always good exercise. Of course, the other parents may think you're a freak. the rest already know and they'll spread the word for you.... *


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Haha good idea, though I might look even straner given that I have no children! I wonder if I just take a Blucky that would count?


----------

